# Tube assortment stateside?



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi, i'm Interested in trying out tubes.

Is there a vendor in the USA that sells a variety of tubes in shorter lengths? I'm really interested in an assortment so I can try different diameters and strengths, but I can't afford to buy 10 meter lengths of each kind.

I would prefer they not be already attached to pouches, though I guess I could give them a try if I can get them in a reasonable amount of time.

I will buy them from overseas if I have to, i just don't want to wait two months for them to get here!
Right now I'm using a tab set-up, so was going to do pseudo tapered or full loops.

one more question.... anyone use the tubing sold at Menards? It's the only thing I can find locally. It's 3/8 outer and 1/4 inner diameter and rather expensive at 14 bucks for ten feet. I might break down and try it, though i think i would much prefer smaller diameter tubing as I''m just target shooting from around 20 feet away.
My current set up is 1/2" x 5" active length plus 1 3/8" paracord tabs. Bands are made from lightweight red exercise bands from walmart. I have good band material from Jake, but wanted to practice cutting cheap stuff so i don't mess up good theraband material.

I'm doing pretty good with the bands but don't want to limit myself, thus the search for an assortment of tubes.
Thanks for helping.
Lisa


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Your best bet is probably finding something suitable at Aliexpress, but do make sure to check the store rating at the top of each seller's web page to avoid lemons: most are OK, but it's always good to ascertain customer feedback after they've purchased one of these products. Low sales = caution applies.

Most of the flat band or tube rubber sold in the US and Europe very likely comes from China anyway. Check the shipment costs too, as the usual "free shipping" has ceased in view of the global pandemic.

Have a look here: https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20200817125518&origin=y&SearchText=slingshot+tubes


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

i no you dont want to buy out of the states, but if you cant find anything suitable slingshooting.com have a spain store and a china store spain is about half the distrance from you and unfortunaltley they sell 10 meters at a time. but its good quality and very cheap compared to most places, they allso have sample flatbands where they will cut the tapers for you max length is 280mm x150 wide roll, postage is not that expensive if you ask they might sample some tubes for you state your case to them regards robbo


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Simple Shot used to sell a tube sampler pack but I haven't seen it listed on their website for awhile. You might send them a message and ask if it is still available.

I would buy 10 meters of 1632 and 2040. These tubes will probably cover most of your shooting needs. Pseudo-tapers, full loops or singles - one or another of these setups will shoot 1/4", 5/16" and 3/8" steel ammo.

The tubing sold in the hardware stores is not the best for slingshots.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Simple Shot is a good choice. Double L Slingshots have tubes in 10' lengths. Sling Tech sells tubes at good prices and may be willing to put a sample pack together. Can't hurt to ask. All in the US.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Lisa, check out latex peep sight tubing ( archery related and good stuff

https://www.ebay.com/itm/292082084071

Was $6.50 and free shipping last time I purchased

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Or see if any dedicated tube shooters are interested in a Trade.it sounds like you only need maybe two or three different sizes in order to make a decision before you buy. plus, you get the added bonus that trades are really fun.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Simple shot has good tubes. Contact Nathan, I’ll bet he will fix you up.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Simple shot has good tubes. Contact Nathan, I'll bet he will fix you up.


Simple shot just released their new tubes...

"All the durability and speed of the new SimpleShot PREMIUM black latex formula, but now in tubes."


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

Someone on the forum has offered to send me a piece of 2040 to get me started. I've never shot tubes before, so I can get a taste without a big investment.
Thanks So much everyone for all the info, especially the suggestion to simply contact some of the SS companies about putting a variety pack together for me.
I didn't think about the fact that most of the slingshot companies are relatively small and run by actual people. Sending an email with a request will probably get a response.
Thanks, Lisa

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i vote with simple shot,they just sent me an email that their tubes are back in stock


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I recently restocked from GZK so if you want a sampler pack pm me and we will work something out  I have all the common sizes as far as I know.


----------

